# Theoretical Breeding



## Aped (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay so I have nigerians now, after contemplating mini-nubians for a bit. And I have also been looking at the various milk test awards/line-ups and some of the numbers are really impresive for nigerians. Some are well over 1/2 gallon a day.

So I was wondering. If a nigerian/nubian mix has more milk output than the nigerian but less than a nubian, what does a 3/4 nigerian 1/4 nubian make? My theory is that it would boost milk output compared to a pure nigerian then perhaps that mix could be bred to pure nigerians and with proper breeding you could keep the higher output and with succesive breedings reach purebred nigerian status again.

is this a crazy idea or have other people done it before, not that I plan on doing it. I mean I was looking on one of the goat association websites and saw a goat from either jobi dairy goats  that milked over 1700 lbs in 305 days! 

http://www.andda.org/Milk_Records/Top_Ten/2007.htm

That can't be all nigerian!


----------



## K*S La Manchas (Aug 19, 2009)

That lactation is only averaging 5.57 #'s per day.  I assure you there are PB Nigis out there with that kind of lactation.

But, there are many breeders doing mini dairy crosses already.  There are even several mini dairy goat associations.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 19, 2009)

my Mini Nubians FF average  6 1/2 lbs a day, their dams milked out 8 lbs + a day.   Mocha and Shoofly also milked for 18 and 20 months.   Shoofly in the picture with my DGS freshened  the end of March  (2007)the year before the picture was taken.  This was May of 2008.  I am pleased with them.  .  I think it would take more generations to get up the milk production  but I dont' know, I like my Mini Nubians with their ears and roman noses.  there are some small Mini Nubians--I dont' know how they milk- I like my 2nd and 3 rd gen Mini Nubians.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 19, 2009)

It would also be difficult to get a Purebred status back--it would take many generations.


----------



## K*S La Manchas (Aug 20, 2009)

crazygoatlady said:
			
		

> It would also be difficult to get a Purebred status back--it would take many generations.


If you are with ADGA, you will never get PB status back.  They don't recognize crosses between standard size dairy goats and Nigis.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 20, 2009)

I would have to check, but I don't think AGS does either.


----------



## K*S La Manchas (Aug 20, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I would have to check, but I don't think AGS does either.


AGS doesn't even recognize Americans of the standard breeds, let alone crosses!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 20, 2009)

Oops, should have read instead of skimmed.  I saw Nigerians and ... well, anyway, you're absolutely right.


----------

